# Geared unicycle vs. Mountain bikes!



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

Had a blast trying to keep up with bikes! Even in high gear hitting close to 18 mph I lose, but it was fun trying! First up is on the bike path, then on the trail:


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

well now THAT's unique.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Gotta stick with two wheels. A geared unicycle=trip(s) to hospital for me, surely.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

How long had you been riding a unicycle?

It's seems apparent that you can't stop pedaling... this form of cycling requires constant energy both to move, and to stay still.


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> How long had you been riding a unicycle?
> 
> It's seems apparent that you can't stop pedaling... this form of cycling requires constant energy both to move, and to stay still.


It's 10 years as of December '15.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

unigeezer said:


> It's 10 years as of December '15.


What happened?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been riding a unicycle since I was seven years old. That was 47 years ago. I still ride. When I was eighteen, I got a Schwinn Giraffe which I still have and ride from time to time. My wife thinks I'm crazy.

I don't think I've ever seen a geared Uni. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been riding a unicycle since I was 8 years old. At 10 I saved enough to get a Schwinn 24", that I still have 45 years later. When I was younger I would do some long distances (15+ miles) with a friend who rode, and I did some off road and "urban" type riding. Off road was NEVER fun. Urban was OK. Now, I pump up the tire and ride for 15-20 minutes once or twice a year.

Most of the videos I've seen of off road unicycling looks like a continuous semi-controlled fall. I guess it gets placed into the category of not if you can, but why you would?

To each their own I guess.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Another UNI rider here, for about 5 years now. 
I'm just not as skilled as the OP, speeds above a slow jog would probably kill me on UPDs. I stick mostly to the bike paths around town.

Props to the OP, riding a UNI is a great way to supplement mountain biking fitness.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Also wondering how the gearing works if you weren't joking?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Totally amazing! Kudos to the OP! Makes me want to try a uni but I know better.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

unigeezer said:


> Had a blast trying to keep up with bikes! Even in high gear hitting close to 18 mph I lose, but it was fun trying! First up is on the bike path, then on the trail:


Living in the L.A. area myself, I recognize the beach and Sully.

Would it be cheating to mount a handlebar on a unicycle??? Could that conceivably help keep the cycle balanced and stable? Maybe a brake lever and shift lever on the handlebar?

I recall seeing a group of unicyclers on Verdugo Mountain once several years ago.


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hawg said:


> Would it be cheating to mount a handlebar on a unicycle??? Could that conceivably help keep the cycle balanced and stable? Maybe a brake lever and shift lever on the handlebar?


 The T-handle doesn't make riding or balance easier. It simply allows for a bit more arm extension which makes for a more comfortable ride. I've done about 8 century or longer rides on my 36er unicycle which has aerobars. Again, does not aid in balance or steering but creates a much more comfortable ride. I can stretch out farther and rest my arms instead of just my hands. Here's a look at my 36er:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

You haven't seen anything, until you see Unigeezer at Bootleg. 
I was privileged to have him ask me about Bootlegs toughest trails a few years ago LOL. 
I just had to take a look, the biggest question being how does he get through the drop-ins around Bootleg. It's a trip to watch him hop sideways up obstacles.


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> You haven't seen anything, until you see Unigeezer at Bootleg.
> I was privileged to have him ask me about Bootlegs toughest trails a few years ago LOL.
> I just had to take a look, the biggest question being how does he get through the drop-ins around Bootleg. It's a trip to watch him hop sideways up obstacles.


I really miss that place! Going back soon as possible.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Unigeezer is AMAZING and always the pleasant "just riding along" type guy. He looks 40ish in his films and is, apparently, 60 ! ! ! There are a number of UTube videos showing what he can do with that monowheel..including video of him descending Noble Canyon (San Diego classic techie trail).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Terry, how's the uni life?

I've been a slacker, mostly riding bikes these days, don't hate me, it's just more fun to go fast on the downs and spin on the ups


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Hawg said:


> Would it be cheating to mount a handlebar on a unicycle??? Could that conceivably help keep the cycle balanced and stable? Maybe a brake lever and shift lever on the handlebar?


The hub shifts at the spindle, you shift it by hitting the "button" with your heel (like Dorothy) there have been some homegrown effors to develop a shifter that can work remotely. Mounting the brake lever on the handlebar is typical or you can mount it on a underseat mount if you don't like handlebars.

I used to ride a lot, five years straight without touching a bike, rode 20"-36", mostly muni, geared hub, fat tires, plus sized tires. I have a 24 x 4" Surly Conundrum, 650+ Nimbus, 29" Nimbus. I moved to the land of bike climbs and started back to biking, life is good.

Muni is pretty fun stuff once you get good at it, I used to ride everything on a muni, drops, DH, XC, flow, snow, nothing I wouldn't ride on a bike. I did a few multi day muni trips and even raced with mtb's.

Terry is a stud, over sixty, and killing it like a teen!

Here's my latest project, the realization of a dream: A true 24" Fat Surly Conundrum. I've since adding a handle and a brake:


----------

